# Ordre lecture podcast ipod shuffle



## Phy (14 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème avec un ipod shuffle que l'on vient de m'offrir : je voudrais y mettre des podcast dessus, mais une fois synchronisé, il me les lit du plus récent au plus ancien , alors que je voudrais l'inverse. J'ai essayé de les renommer, depuis l'ipod ou depuis le bureau, rien n'y fait.
J'ai pu voir plusieurs vieux topic traitant du même sujet sur google, mais aucun n'apporte de réelle solution.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## wath68 (16 Août 2011)

Hello.

Je ne crois pas que cela soit possible.

Le plus simple est de créer une liste de lecture intelligente, qui se mettra à jour automatiquement lors de l'arrivée de nouveaux épisodes, et que tu pourras classer suivant la date d'ajout.

Exemple :



Dans ta liste de lecture créée, affiche la colonne "date d'ajout" et clique sur l'entête de cette colonne pour que le petit triangle pointe vers le haut.

Il ne reste plus qu'à synchroniser cette liste sur 'iPod.


----------



## Phy (17 Août 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse.

J'ai réussi à trouver une autre solution.
Une fois les podcast téléchargés sur itunes, je les glisse vers une playlist, je les séléctionne tous, clique droit, obtenir les informations, et sur l'onglet options, type de contenu multimédia, je met sur musique. L'ordre alphabétique fonctionne alors.

En tout cas merci pour ton aide.


----------

